# Nikon D5200



## mri44 (Nov 6, 2012)

*
Nikon D5200 Key features:
*
&#8226;DX-format, 24.1 megapixel CMOS image sensor with EXPEED 3 for exceptional quality
&#8226;Vari-angle LCD monitor: View life at a unique angle with a high resolution, 7.5cm (3.0-in), 921k dot vari-angle screen
&#8226;Compatible with Wireless Mobile Adaptor WU-1a to transmit images from the camera to Apple&#8482; or Android&#8482; smart device and remote shooting
&#8226;High ISO (100-6400) extendable to 25600: keeps the detail with low noise in low-light situations
&#8226;Razor-sharp 39-point AF system with nine cross-type sensors in the center. Offers fast and precise autofocus coverage across the frame
&#8226;2,016 pixel RGB metering sensor delivers highly accurate metering for exact exposures and provides precise data to the camera's Scene Recognition System &#8226;Scene Recognition System optimizes exposure, autofocus and white balance immediately before the shutter is released
&#8226;Continuous shooting at 5fps: so you do not miss that fast-moving action shot
&#8226;High dynamic range (HDR): Gives detailed shots of high-contrast scenes by combining two shots taken within a single shutter release
&#8226;Active D-Lighting: Retains details in highlights and shadows for well-balanced images, even if the subject is moving
&#8226;D-Movie: Full (1080p) HD movies with smooth (up to 60i/50i) recording and a built-in stereo microphone
&#8226;D-Movie AF modes: Live View autofocus works when shooting movie clips, keeping subjects in sharp focus
&#8226;In-built stereo-microphone for improved sound quality
&#8226;Updated new generation GUI Design 
&#8226;16 Scene modes: Automatically adjusts camera settings, including Picture Controls and Active D-Lighting, for optimal results.
&#8226;Effects mode &#8211; seven effects including Selective Colour and Miniature, which can be applied in pre-shoot, for more creative movies and stills &#8226;Compatible with WR-R10 Wireless Remote transceiver and WR-T10 Wireless Remote transmitter that let you control key camera functions from a distance
&#8226;GPS compatible: Records the exact location of the camera when a picture is taken by using the optional GP-1 unit
&#8226;NIKKOR lenses: take advantage of Nikon&#8217;s legendary NIKKOR lenses and make the most of the camera&#8217;s 24-megapixel resolution. Capture photos with vivid colour and striking contrast. Shoot movies with crisp detail or experiment with cinematic effectsAvailable in three colours: black, red and bronze
&#8226;Lightweight body (505g) with an intelligent design and superior ergonomics


----------



## trojancast (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking at my crystal ball, I see a spanking new D5200 in your future! 

Can't see what color though, damn, I have it set to mono-chrome.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't want one!!! Want a D400!!! Come on Nikon, build it!!!


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 6, 2012)

I am not familiar with all the Nikon layouts, but that one looks funky to me. The turn wheel is on the right. I just find that odd.


----------



## sleist (Nov 6, 2012)

_*39-point AF system with nine cross-type sensors in the center.*_

This is the most interesting thing about this camera - for reasons that have nothing to do with this camera.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 6, 2012)

MOREGONE said:


> I am not familiar with all the Nikon layouts, but that one looks funky to me. The turn wheel is on the right. I just find that odd.



??? I thought the wheel was on the right in every camera? I've talked with people who wanted it on the left because of handicaps and there was nothing. We must not be thinking of the same thing?


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 6, 2012)

If this is the specs, then I suspect its taking place of the d7000 and the d400 will be next.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 6, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> > I am not familiar with all the Nikon layouts, but that one looks funky to me. The turn wheel is on the right. I just find that odd.
> ...



I am talking about the wheel that selects the mode you are in.

D90 (my cam) 
*< Photo deleted per 3rd forum FAQ >*

compared to the D5200
*< Photo deleted per 3rd forum FAQ >*


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh...by "turn wheel" you meant the "*shooting mode selector dial*"...ahhh, yes!!!

As to the above statement by a poster that the D5200 will replace the D7000....uh...not likely...the D7000 will most likely receive a sensor bump, up to 24.1 MP from its current 16.7 MP count, and then as is normal and standard for Nikon, the discontinued model will REMAIN on their web site, and will remain in stores, and will be discount priced, and then when the channel is cleared of virtually all D7000 inventory, then the D7100, or whatever it is called, will become the new top dog in its respective class.

February,2013 is when Thom Hogan expects the next "higher-end" DX announcement: I think, and I think most people think, that the next higher-end DX body announced after this one will be the replacement model for the oldest model in the lineup, which is the D300s...the D300s is somewhat long in the tooth, and needs to be updated...but....since its main competition, the Canon 7D is also kind of long in the tooth, Nikon feels little need to upgrade a camera that is still competent.

The LOWER-END models is where the biggest volume lies...so that is one reason that Nikon has not iterated the D300 past the D300s model...they have already SOLD all the D300s models they need to...


----------



## gardy (Nov 7, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> If this is the specs, then I suspect its taking place of the d7000 and the d400 will be next.



I doubt it, the d7000 is in a whole different class of cameras


----------



## TheLost (Nov 7, 2012)

along with red and the new bronze color.... i hear the D400 will be available in (Nikon) gold!


----------



## gardy (Nov 7, 2012)

I want my D5 in red when it comes out in January also


----------



## thebasedsloth (Nov 7, 2012)

Without a magnesium, weather sealed body and a focus motor I sure hope this isnt replacing the d7000.


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 7, 2012)

gardy said:
			
		

> I doubt it, the d7000 is in a whole different class of cameras



Well if there's three fx bodies right now and let's say three new dx bodies, there will be something along that line. The d600 doesn't have the FPS of the d700 gripped nor does the d800. I'm pretty sure Nikondoesnt want to hurt another bodies sale again. My guess is that a beefier d5200 will suffice and then maybe a upgrade to the d7000 or the long awaited d300 replacement. The d7000 isn't supposed to be a d90 replacement But it's the same body pretty much. Since the d7000 is relatively newer, it might be the actual d400 but look like a beefier d7000 with insane fps.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice!

These entry level DSLR bodies just keep getting better and better.  I wonder how many years it will be before the only difference between entry level and flagship will only be in the features and not the sensor.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 7, 2012)

MOREGONE said:
			
		

> I am talking about the wheel that selects the mode you are in.
> 
> D90 (my cam)
> < Photo deleted per 3rd forum FAQ >
> ...



I think most cameras that don't have a top display have it on the right.


----------



## gardy (Nov 7, 2012)

i personally dont think there will be a D300s replacement, i could be wrong but i just dont see it. i was waiting for a D7xxx whatever it may be, i like the size, and the controls and dont need a huge d800 or the fps, more that one fps for me is not going to be useful. just my way of thinking though, i am seriously considering a D600 at this point. back to the 5200, it has its niche, like for video the tilting screen could be a major selling point for some, others not so much. i see an upgrade to the D7000 next and after that dont really know, dont see alot coming for some time. i personally would love a camera like the D600 but without the extra "space" of having video and use those controls for other functions


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 5, 2012)

wondering what the body only price will be on it.


----------



## mri44 (Dec 6, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> wondering what the body only price will be on it.



Around $950-$1000: Body only.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 6, 2012)

gardy said:


> ...it has its niche, like [insert feature here] could be a major selling point for some, others not so much...



That really could be said about any camera, really.

Personally I don't care if Nikon comes out with a D300s replacement (at the time of this posting). I still haven't hit a wall with my D7000.... but it is fun to speculate what the future will bring.


----------



## Anjouri123 (Jan 8, 2013)

it is a huge upgrade, anyone that owns a d5100 will notice the   downfalls have been corrected like the 39 point a/f or metering sensor   both taken from d7000 and teamed up with a new image processor.


----------

